# Lucy Rose has arrived!!!!



## Strawberrygirl (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, where to begin...

On 26th Jan I went to a routine antenatal clinic appt, I had been feeling rough all week with what I thought was an upset stomach but turned out to be pre-eclampsia!

When I got to clinic I listed my symptoms, abdominal pain, headaches, flashing lights in my eyes and very swollen legs, arms, hands and feet. They took my blood pressure which was through the roof and checked my urine which was full of protien and told me that they wanted to admit me and take bloods. I was 36+4 weeks pregnant.
When I got to the antenatal ward they told me that the levels in my blood were dangerous to me and baby and that they needed to start my labour. that evening I was moved to labour ward and given my 1st steroid injection and 1st induction pessary. In the morning this was repeated.

By 3pm on the 27th I was 3cm dialated and the artificially broke my waters and started me on an induction drip. It was at this point that my contractions got really painfull and seemed to be constantly there.

I was given an epidural, which took many attempts to get in as my back was also swollen. Once it was in it didn't work as my left side was still painfull, they kept topping it up but it was no good. The consultant eventually came and sited another one which worked well.

It was about 1/2hr later that consultant obstetrician came to see me and told me that my urine output had stopped ( I had a catheter) and I had high levels of ketones. He told me that I needed to go for an emergency cesarean section.

10mins later they wheeled me to theatre and told my husband to wait outside for a few minutes. In theatre they gave me a spinal block through my epidural, but this combined with all the other top ups i'd had with the failed epidural ment that i'd had too much anasthetic and I found it very difficult to breathe and lost all sensation in my body, I couldn't even wriggle my little finger. It was so scary and I thought they were going to have to intubate me.
It was terrifiying for my husband too as through the door he could hear the doctors panicking and saying that the patient had comprimised breathing and there is fetal distress.

There was nothing that they could do for me except give me oxygen and sit me slightly upright while I had the c/s. I was told that the effects would wear off after a couple of hours.

The surgeon was very quick and within a few minutes my beautiful baby girl Lucy Rose was born at 19.13 weighing 6lb 11oz.
She didn't need any help with her breathing but she did need to go to special care for 24 hrs due to low blood sugars, which was for the best really as I was so ill I couldn't have done anything for her.

I spent 4 days on labour ward with strict bed rest. On the 5th day I was allowed to go to the shower and on the 6th day I was moved to the postnatal ward. My blood levels were still dangerous at this point and my blood pressure was still very high. I was unrecognisable as my whole body was swollen and when they tried to take blood from me all they got was water. Lucy however was doing really well and just being with her has helped me through all of this, along with the wonderful support of my amazing husband who never left my side.

On day 8 we were allowed home. Lucy continues to do very well and my bloods have sorted themselves out but my blood pressure remains very high, i'm on lots of drugs to help this and have been told it can take weeks to sort out.

I'm crying as I write this as it brings it all back. I'm hoping to have a meeting with the doctors soon to discuss what happened and have a de-breif.
One thing I can say for sure is that Lucy Rose is so worth it, i'm so in love with her it hurts!

Here is a link to my facebook page where there are photos if you would like to see them. Helen xxx.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=837307570


----------



## Steff (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow congratulations to all and welcome into the world little  Lucy Rose what a story hun xx

She is a little stunner.


----------



## Persil (Feb 7, 2011)

Huge congratulations to you and your family  She's gorgeous. Hope you are recovering well!!

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh Helen, so sorry to hear of all you went through and SOOOOO happy to hear that things had a very happy conclusion!  Wonderful news and congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby girl!


----------



## rachelha (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations, she is gorgeous.  My goodness you had a rough time of it, so glad to hear, everything ended up well.  Hope your blood pressure gets back to normal quickly.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations to you all. She is beautiful 

Sounds as though you had a traumatic time but like you say it was all worth it.


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh many congratulations on the birth of Lucy rose xxx


----------



## hotchop (Feb 7, 2011)

AWWWwwwwwwwwww shes beautiful!

I hope that your both keeping well


----------



## AnnW (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations... what an experience ... but what a lovely outcome, she's cute. 
I hope you are all recovering well.


----------



## margie (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry that you had such a traumatic birth - you and Phoebe should compare notes. Lucy Rose such a pretty name for a beautiful baby.


----------



## Estellaa (Feb 7, 2011)

wow, congratulations sorry it had to be such a traumatic experience though!
But at least you have a lovely lil girl out of it all, heres hoping your body sorts itself out and goes back to normal ay?
welldone m'dear!
xx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 7, 2011)

Strawberrygirl said:


> Well, where to begin...
> 
> On 26th Jan I went to a routine antenatal clinic appt, I had been feeling rough all week with what I thought was an upset stomach but turned out to be pre-eclampsia!
> 
> ...



Wow what an entrance, so glad everything is okay now.  Lucy Rose sounds  adorable. Aaaaahhhhhhhh  Sheena


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 7, 2011)

What a beautiful baby, love and congratulations xx


----------



## Cate (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations and welcome to the world Lucy Rose - lovely name you've chosen for her too   Sorry you had such a rough time though, I hope your BP calms down soon xx


----------



## FM001 (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations and good health to you all.


----------



## teapot8910 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations!! She's soooo cute  x


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow Helen - what a story!
I fully understand your feelings towards Lucy Rose - even as a "mere" man, my heart was completely given over to my children, when they were born.
My (ex)wife went through quite a traumatic time with our first, so I can sympathise with your hubbly - a very stressful time for all concerned.
Here's hoping that everything settles down and you can concentrate on your little bundle of joy


----------



## shiv (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 8, 2011)

congratulation beautifull name  and i hope you are feeling allright


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 8, 2011)

Lucy is lovely and I'm glad she arrived safely. How are you now?


----------



## macast (Feb 8, 2011)

congratulations all round..... beautiful alert-looking little girl

welcome to the world little Lucy Rose x


----------



## beckyp (Feb 8, 2011)

Lucy Rose is a beautiful name and what a beautiful little baby you've produced!  Daddy's going to have his work cut out for him when she's older!!!

It sounds as though you've had a traumatic couple of weeks and I hope you're feeling better soon.  

Many many congratulations to you all.


----------



## Fiona25 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations Helen.  No wonder you were crying as you were writing your story - I was crying as I read it.  Hope you and your husband are enjoying getting to know Lucy and you are recovering from your ordeal.


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations ^_^ Sorry you had such a traumatic birth but she is stunning xxx


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Feb 9, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Lucy is lovely and I'm glad she arrived safely. How are you now?



Apart from the usual tiredness I feel ok thanks . I have been discharged from midwife and will have my bp checked by GP. Getting alot of headaches but that could just be sleep deprivation!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Feb 9, 2011)

So sorry you had such a difficult birth - I was emotional reading it, too. But many, many congratulations on the birth of such a beautiful girl, with a gorgeous name to boot! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 9, 2011)

Sweetie it sounds like you had a horrid time. Well done you look amazing, and shes beautiful.

Get lots of baby oil on your skin, my skins a mess beacuse of the last 3 days i ballooned.

Enjoy every second 

So happy for you xxxxxx

Oh i cried lots too, Jemima is aswell but shes having a big poop haha


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness what a scary experience!  Makes me soooo grateful for a very pragmatic obstetrician - when I had pre eclampsia he immediately said they would do a section, so no messing around with inductions etc! Hope you're feeling loads better really soon - take it easy & don't over do it though!  Many many congratulations....and I know it's early days, but don't let PET put you off number two - I was convinced I'd get it again but didn't seem to second time round! 

All the best & many many congrats! (& Welcome Lucy Rose!)


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 9, 2011)

Congratulations  that is such a beautiful name you have chosen. I felt very emotional reading that I always do with birth stories but so glad you and Lucy Rose are doing well now (apart from your bp I hope that sorts itself out quickly) you had such a traumatic time of it.xx


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Feb 12, 2011)

PhoebeC said:


> Sweetie it sounds like you had a horrid time. Well done you look amazing, and shes beautiful.
> 
> Get lots of baby oil on your skin, my skins a mess beacuse of the last 3 days i ballooned.
> 
> ...



Yeah! I don't think my poor body will ever be the same again  but never mind, she is so worh it.


----------



## bev (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Strawberry girl,
I missed this - Congratulations to you all - lovely name and lovely baby.Bev


----------

